# XML Objekte in einer Datenbank speichern?



## will2k (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

was für eine Datenbank benötigt man, damit xml-objekte darin abgespeichert, ausgelesen, verändert etc. werden können?

Kann eine herkömmliche MySql Datenbank mit vllt. einer xml-Erweiterung dies auch bewerkstelligen? oder benötige ich da z.B.

http://xml.apache.org/xindice/ das von 2004 ist und scheinbar tot? Kennt jemand gute Alternativen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

was genu willst du denn machen. XML Daten kannst du in jeder Datenbank als Text bzw. CLOB abspeichern. Manche Datenbanken bieten auch native Unterstützung für XML wodurch die Verarbeitung von XML Daten auf Datenbankseite in Abfragen / Prozeduren einfacher wird. Oracle unterstützt beispielsweise XML direkt:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/xml/xdkhome.html
http://www.oracle.com/technology/oramag/oracle/03-may/o33xml.html
http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/xml/xmldb/index.html
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sample_code/tutorials/cmsxdb/maintoc.htm
http://www.oracle.com/technology/te...PerformanceEnterpriseXMLApplication_10gR2.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## will2k (13. Mai 2008)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> was genu willst du denn machen. XML Daten kannst du in jeder Datenbank als Text bzw. CLOB abspeichern. Manche Datenbanken bieten auch native Unterstützung für XML wodurch die Verarbeitung von XML Daten auf Datenbankseite in Abfragen / Prozeduren einfacher wird. Oracle unterstützt beispielsweise XML direkt:
> http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/xml/xdkhome.html
> ...



die Frage das kam mir gerade ob xml sinn macht...: wobei mein objekt im xml format gespeichert wird.

Ich habe ein privates RMI-Projekt wobei Kunden erstellt werden können als objekte mit verschiedenen attributen (name, vorname etc..) nun will ich diese Objekte direkt in einer Datenbank speichern. 

Auf jeden Fall sollen die Kunden sich gegenseitig Geld überweisen können, ein/auszahlen und Ab/Zugänge sollen dargestellt werden können in Tabelle. Sprich die Kundenobjekte mit deren Attributen werden über eine RMI-Methode zum Server geschickt welcher die Objekte in eine DB schreibt.


----------

